# Tracker VS Lowe



## SaugerHunter91

So I've decided come March I'm going to buy myself a new rig. I'm most likely looking at something smaller so I can stay on the lakes I know best. I've decided I definitely want a Jon boat and I'm debating between a Lowe (who happens to make the Jons for Lund) and a tracker both are the 1436's and I believe both are rater for up to 15 HP. The Tracker is a few hundred cheaper than the Lowe but this is a case where I'm willing to pay for quality. 

Any fist hand opinions? Low or Tracker?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I have had both. Lowe makes a better boat, but tracker is a bargain. I currently have two tracker boats. 

I buy tracker because frankly I don't use them as much as a lot of people do and I tend to be hard on equipment. Can't justify the extra cost.

I think the difference is in fit and finish. If you plan to use the boat a lot, and have the money to spend and plan to keep it for generations, get a lowe. If you want a knock around boat and will only use 6 or ten times a year get a tracker.


----------



## FatDan

Had a 2001 Lowe rivets came loose some even fell out hopefully they have got this taken care of by now


----------



## chardoncrestliner

Get a real boat, buy a Crestliner! - ))


----------



## SaugerHunter91

I'll have to actually take a look at both in person. Seeing as I'll be out of college this spring and will have time to hit the water again this boat will be used most likely 2-3 times per week seeing as a live on a good sized lake plus am only 15-30 minutes from Berlin, Milton, Guilford, and Zepernick. Might have to go with the Lowe.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

chardoncrestliner said:


> Get a real boat, buy a Crestliner! - ))


And spend 40% more for it! I bought another tracker grizzly last week and that was exactly how much more expensive the crest liners were for the equivalent boat.

Btw, small johns can frequently be found pretty cheap used.


----------



## SaugerHunter91

From what I just read the Crestliner has a weight of 145 pounds and the tracker is around 115 pounds. The tracker seems just a little to budget but that crestliner looks pretty good. Whose a dealer around here?


----------



## bountyhunter

I have a 16ft lowe used hard never a problem. but heres a test check the thickness of ea. just my opinion I would not have a tracker if you gave it to me.


----------



## SaugerHunter91

Price is a little more than I want to spend for something I'll in all honesty beat the hell out of though.. right around $1300


----------



## SaugerHunter91

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> And spend 40% more for it! I bought another tracker grizzly last week and that was exactly how much more expensive the crest liners were for the equivalent boat.
> 
> Btw, small johns can frequently be found pretty cheap used.


I've been looking on Craigslist but nothing worth buying. Top dollar for beat stuff


----------



## Bad Bub

bountyhunter said:


> I have a 16ft lowe used hard never a problem. but heres a test check the thickness of ea. just my opinion I would not have a tracker if you gave it to me.


Tappan marina sells lowe. That's where i bought mine in '04.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

And there's nothing wrong with trackers. They've come a long way in recent years.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter

maybe?? but its the older yrs that worry me .


----------



## Bad Bub

bountyhunter said:


> maybe?? but its the older yrs that worry me .


Right. But the O.P. mentioned on "new" one...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer

I love my tracker. I was looking at bigger boats and buying lund, alumacraft, etc was not worth spending 10K more or so. Trackers are fine from smaller boats to bigger.


----------



## MoFishing

Legend killer said:


> I love my tracker. I was looking at bigger boats and buying lund, alumacraft, etc was not worth spending 10K more or so. Trackers are fine from smaller boats to bigger.


A lund,Alumacraft, and Crestliner are a few bucks more but you are looking at a life time warranty on the hull vs. 5 years.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bad Bub

MoFishing said:


> A lund,Alumacraft, and Crestliner are a few bucks more but you are looking at a life time warranty on the hull vs. 5 years.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


Has anyone actually tested the lifetime hull warranty? I'm sure (i know my Lowe doesn't) they don't cover impact damage. And i know after reading the fine print on my warranty, that any modifications to the hull voids the warranty. This includes drilling holes in the transom unless done by a certified dealer... how many people have installed their own transducers by screwing them in??? Tracker hasn't been around for so long because they build junk. Most aluminum boat manufacturers use the same building processes now. The main differences really is either welded or riveted (many offer both) and thickness of aluminum used (which is where a lot of the cost difference comes from). Some people like the "perceived" piece of mind that a thicker hull provides. But thicker material is stiffer and tends to really stress the weak spots (welds/rivets) over time instead of absorbing some of the shock dealt to the hull through impact/wave action. However, a thicker material won't dent/bend as easily during impact with stumps, rocks, etc. And quite honestly, it's easier to replace a weld/rivet than remove a large dent/crease/hole from a hull. I don't believe there's a "bad" manufacturer out there. Weighing your needs/wants is the biggest concerns. Not the stickers on the sides. If you beach the boat a lot on the rocks, fish a lot of stump fields, etc... it would probably pay off to spend a little more on a heavier hull. If your fishing small lakes like Piedmont, leesville, guilford, etc... hull thickness probably isn't quite as critical and internal layout would be a bigger concern. And that's strictly personal preference.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Angler ss

I did't spend an hour comparing every option of each boat just looked at the tracker site and lund site

Lund rebel XML 1650 deep v with 50 hp msrp 15,695

Tracker pro guide 16 v-sc deep v with 50 hp msrp 15,695

Look up the resale value of a 5 to 10 year old tracker then look up the resale of a similar lund no comparison lund will win every time. I have hunted ducks in a lowe flat bottom and have looked at the trackers in front of bass pro I think lowe is a much nicer boat. Shop around the cheaper boat is not always the best deal.


----------



## da-animal

Legend killer said:


> I love my tracker. I was looking at bigger boats and buying lund, alumacraft, etc was not worth spending 10K more or so. Trackers are fine from smaller boats to bigger.


my buddy almost lost his life, while fishing a tournament on lake michigan and his tracker boat sunk in 50 degree water due to his hull cracking- he said 4.5 mins and his boat sank


----------



## SaugerHunter91

Well I called Ravenna Marine today just to see what all they dealt in. The salesman was very helpful but the $1700.00 price tag on a Crestliner 1436 just seemed a little excessive. Having never bought a brand new boat before I wasn't sure if there is room to haggle like when buying a car or truck or if the price is the price. Now granted with it only being $1700.00 I know there's not much room for negotiation but that seemed a little steep for being only a 14 foot Jon. I question if a dealer might try to railroad me seeing as I'm pretty young and they might think I have loose pockets. Any input? Also we discussed outboards. I've been looking pretty closely at the Suzuki DT15's but they really tried to talk up Merc out there at Ravenna. My only issue is anything under 40hp is made by Thoratsu over seas ( they tried to play it off like it was made at Merc main plant till I brought this up) and I've heard quit a few negative on these motors.


----------



## gobrowntruck21

SaugerHunter91 said:


> Well I called Ravenna Marine today just to see what all they dealt in. The salesman was very helpful but the $1700.00 price tag on a Crestliner 1436 just seemed a little excessive. Having never bought a brand new boat before I wasn't sure if there is room to haggle like when buying a car or truck or if the price is the price. Now granted with it only being $1700.00 I know there's not much room for negotiation but that seemed a little steep for being only a 14 foot Jon. I question if a dealer might try to railroad me seeing as I'm pretty young and they might think I have loose pockets. Any input? Also we discussed outboards. I've been looking pretty closely at the Suzuki DT15's but they really tried to talk up Merc out there at Ravenna. My only issue is anything under 40hp is made by Thoratsu over seas ( they tried to play it off like it was made at Merc main plant till I brought this up) and I've heard quit a few negative on these motors.


Guy was probably shocked that you did your homework and are an informed buyer. Don't settle until you are 100% satisfied with what you are buying and be patient. Seems like you know what you are doing though, good job.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon

I love my lowe 165fm. Going on 13 years old and no loose rivots,no leaks,and solid.


----------



## laynhardwood

I have a tracker 16ft pro angler single console moderate v and same deal hull split and boat almost sunk what garbage the customer service is a joke I thought I was getting piece of mind lifetime warranty on hull but it only covers the welds that's it its going to cost me half as much as the boat cost to get it fixed I'm going to take off the 50 and scrap the piece if SH$$. So im saying I would never even think of buying another tracker from a very disappointed tracker owner good luck in future purchases 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SaugerHunter91

Stopped by Ravenna Marine today and checked out the Crestliners! VERY! good construction and I received good service. I'm still up in the air on what outboard I want but I'm probably going to place my order for the 1436 here within a week or so. $1399.99


----------



## SaugerHunter91

Might be putting the Bayliner up for sale here shortly though. It's an early 90's model with an 85HP force. We put 550.00 in it at spillway but for some reason it bogs while under acceleration. Let me know if anyone interested. I'm just not a speedboat kinda guy.


----------



## SaugerHunter91

Not sure what to ask. Like I said I have receipts for the tuneup and servicing but she still doesn't act quite right. Could be anything.


----------



## Legend killer

My dad's 99 pro team 175 runs like a dream and has never had a problem knock on wood. Tracker marine is the #1 seller of aluminum boats.


----------



## PAPPY

I have a 18' 2002 tracker.I use it on Erie and other inland lakes no problems.It handles 3' wel.


----------



## SaugerHunter91

Ordering a Crestliner 1436L this week. After seeing the construction the put in these boats I believe the quality is worth the price.


----------



## Slatebar

laynhardwood said:


> I have a tracker 16ft pro angler single console moderate v and same deal hull split and boat almost sunk what garbage the customer service is a joke I thought I was getting piece of mind lifetime warranty on hull but it only covers the welds that's it its going to cost me half as much as the boat cost to get it fixed I'm going to take off the 50 and scrap the piece if SH$$. So im saying I would never even think of buying another tracker from a very disappointed tracker owner good luck in future purchases
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How about posting some pictures of those big cracks,, I would love to see them....I have owned 4 Trackers , Pro 16, Pro 18, 2005 Pro Team 185, and now own 2003 Pro Team 185 and never had a problem..


----------



## Bad Bub

Slatebar said:


> How about posting some pictures of those big cracks,, I would love to see them....I have owned 4 Trackers , Pro 16, Pro 18, 2005 Pro Team 185, and now own 2003 Pro Team 185 and never had a problem..


I'd be very interested in seeing those as well....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## guppygill

Go Crestliners, best and only boats I have owned, except a Lowe, it was a good boat too!!!


----------



## ohiojmj

Oops 8 year old post... My face has more cracks and wrinkles in the last 8 years than any 20 yr old tracker he said she said rumor.


----------



## Southernsaug

All but the last couple post are old discussion. A lot has changed in 7-8 years, Trackers are now all welded hulls for one thing. Motors are mostly 4 stroke and more. Just be aware of old data


----------



## Shad Rap

ohiojmj said:


> Get a fuel injected motor. Carbs can suck for cold starting and clogged tiny jets. The newest 15hp Merc is injected, not sure the model year they converted. I'd guess the Suzuki is injected.


The new merc EFI 9.9 is the same as the 15 and the 20HP merc...same everything...just need a chip to make the 9.9 a 20HP...bout 800 bucks to so do...I'll be making my EFI 9.9 a 20 eventually...and there's NO WAY to tell by looking at it.


----------



## G.lock

I've had two trackers, one riveted and one welded. The welded gave me much more trouble (cracked and broken welds)
Not buying another and would tell you to choose riveted over welds.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Shad Rap said:


> The new merc EFI 9.9 is the same as the 15 and the 20HP merc...same everything...just need a chip to make the 9.9 a 20HP...bout 800 bucks to so do...I'll be making my EFI 9.9 a 20 eventually...and there's NO WAY to tell by looking at it.


Aren't they like $3500


----------



## Shad Rap

REEL GRIP said:


> Aren't they like $3500


The 9.9 EFI motor???..yes...but they are all the same 9.9 through 20...same parameters on everything...a chip will make a 9.9 a 20HP.


----------



## Eye Dr

I have owned a Tracker Pro Deep V 17 and a Pro Guide V 17. Both hulls cracked and several welds broke on Guide V. Tracker would not cover anything under warranty despite their warranty saying lifetime warranty on all welds. I will NEVER own another CRACKER I mean Tracker boat!


----------



## Shad Rap

Eye Dr said:


> I have owned a Tracker Pro Deep V 17 and a Pro Guide V 17. Both hulls cracked and several welds broke on Guide V. Tracker would not cover anything under warranty despite their warranty saying lifetime warranty on all welds. I will NEVER own another CRACKER I mean Tracker boat!


What was their reason for not covering it?..I feel like we're not hearing the whole story...


----------



## Eye Dr

Shad Rap said:


> What was their reason for not covering it?..I feel like we're not hearing the whole story...


the crack was in the center of the hull in the middle of the V, and about 8” long. There were also several welds on the side ribs that broke. When I talked to Tracker they said the only welds that were covered were the ones on the transom. I was looking at the catalog from when I bought it and said your warranty states that there is a lifetime on all welds. After going back and forth for quite a while and at times a pretty heated conversation I said that I would NEVER buy another Tracker. He said that Tracker is most interested in first time buyers and not repeat customers. No more!


----------



## Fishballz

I have had 2 Trackers. I would not take one free!!! Well maybe, but it would be up for sale asap. Had a side counsel 17 Magna and that boat was riveted and actually was a decent boat. I upgraded to an all welded 18ft Targa. After nothing the boat was taking water started to investigate, I located some leaks directly under the bunks when on the trailer. I pulled the floor of the boat out. What I saw was SCARY!!! I have never seen aluminum split in so many places all over! Tried to have it repaired from a very good welder. Said he had never seen anything like it and said he could not even lay a weld down on the aluminum. It was just blowing right through it even with his welder all the way down. Would love to see if I could dig up the pics. When I brought into him to get welded, he asked me if the boat was in an accident or it was dropped off a building. Looking at the boat on the surface, it looked like it was in really good shape

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug

Having bought a new tracker pro guide in 2018, all this makes me wonder if I made a good choice I had heard the older trackers had structural problems, but the newer ones seemed to have good reviews. I am wondering how old were these that had all the problems? I see a lot of trackers, old and new out on the water. Also, where were they run? I can see where Lake Erie would be hard on one if you run hard up there. But if they cracked on in-land lakes then that's bad news. So far mine is in it's 3rd season and still good. I am quite happy with it. I probably have 300-400 hrs on it.


----------



## Eye Dr

My Pro Deep V was a 1999 I believe and Guide V was a 2006. My buddy also had an early 2000’s Targa that cracked in several places two years ago. He lives in NC and boat was kept in a garage. Both of mine cracked on Erie but his never saw a big lake.


----------



## Southernsaug

Thx for the info. I have a friend who cracked a hull on a 1990s tracker model on Erie. He warned me about the older ones, but thought the newer ones were much better. I done some digging and it seems they still have an occasional issue but the newer ones are doing better. 

I searched cracked Hull for LUND, Aluma craft and Lowe boats, among others and found almost the same complaints for all. However, the warrenty repairs from Lowe boats had way more satisfactory comments. I think it's a common problem with aluminum boats, but Lowe seems to be leading the pack with resolving issues and customer service. Yes, I found the same gripes about Lund customer service.


----------



## Fishballz

For reference my Targa that was all cracked up was a 2002. I bought it from the original owner from southern Ohio. He said it was mostly fished inland except 3-4 Erie trips a year. Who knows, like mentioned I'm sure you can find scary stories about any make if you look. After the Targa I bought a 2001 Lund pro v 1900 that was nice, liked it so much that I bought a new 1975 Pro V this year. I was never a "Lund" guy prior but I sure am happy now! If it were me personally I would try to look at lunds, crestliner and alumacrafts 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter

I've been looking hard at Crestliner boats. I'm not ready to upgrade right now, but I probably will in a couple years!


----------



## Jim white

Eye Dr said:


> the crack was in the center of the hull in the middle of the V, and about 8” long. There were also several welds on the side ribs that broke. When I talked to Tracker they said the only welds that were covered were the ones on the transom. I was looking at the catalog from when I bought it and said your warranty states that there is a lifetime on all welds. After going back and forth for quite a while and at times a pretty heated conversation I said that I would NEVER buy another Tracker. He said that Tracker is most interested in first time buyers and not repeat customers. No more!


Eye I'm not that kind of guy but if he told me that I would get a lawyer an sue their ass😁👍


----------

